# Rewind Live Radio?



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

This may be covered in another post somewhere but I couldn't find it. Is it possible to rewind live radio (am,fm,xm)? I have the 2013 Mylink Pioneer system thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not that i heard. I think rewinding live radio was possible in the 2011 Cruzes though. They took this feature out in the 2012's.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine is a 2011 and it has the pause, rewind feature. To activate the rewind, you have to push and hold (<< or >>) if you don't it'll skip to the next station. It rewinds in increments of 10 seconds at a time.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice feature


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds like it could be a useful feature.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tjax said:


> This may be covered in another post somewhere but I couldn't find it. Is it possible to rewind live radio (am,fm,xm)? I have the 2013 Mylink Pioneer system thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


Memorex?


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Crap, ya I tried holding my << button and it just changes stations  Man that was one feature I would have liked a lot. Surprised with as many features they have packed into the Mylink that its not there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking in the 2013 manual, you would be able to pause XM radio stations, but not AM or FM stations. 
I'm sorry that the rewind feature you were curious about isn't available. If you have further questions about your new Cruze, please let us know as we're happy to help. 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Stacy 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------

